# Erfahrungen und Bilder zu Naturagard



## agentbluesky (1. Apr. 2019)

schönen guten Abend euch allen! 

habe mich sehr intensiv mit Naturagard auseinandergesetzt und finde es eigentlich sehr gut, nun bin ich aber doch etwas unsicher 
Wer von euch hat Erfahrungen und würde diese gerne mit mir teilen, bzw. würden mich auch Bilder von euren Schwimmteichen interessieren. 
Für Tipps und Anregungen freue ich mich! Bin ein absoluter Schwimmteichneuling! 

Danke euch schon einmal


----------



## Franzbratfisch (2. Apr. 2019)

Hallo agentbluesky,

ich habe im Jahr 2017 mir einen Schwimmteich nach dem Naturagartprinzip gebaut.
Ich bin bis jetzt damit zufrieden aber auch bei diesem Teich muss man wissen was man tut.
Die Informationen von Naturagart sind sehr gut für jemanden der bei null anfängt. 
Aktuell habe ich eher das Problem das ich einen sehr hohen Schmutzeintrag von Außen in den Teich habe und dieser Eintrag beeinflusst meine Wasserqualität.

Was man für sich definieren muss ist ob man wirklich einen Teich haben will oder einen Pool. Dazwischen gibt es meiner Meinung nach nichts. Entweder möchte man Natur und dann bekommt man Natur mit all ihren Facetten oder man baut sich einen Pool.

Man muss sich genau überlegen wie man seinen Teich anlegt (Windrichtung, Einlauf, welche Wasserbewegung will ich erzeugen,.... ) In den Unterlagen ist dies alles gut beschrieben aber beim lesen kann man dies noch nicht fassen bzw man hat noch keine Vorstellung welche Auswirkung dieses oder jenes hat. 
Wenn ich nochmal anfangen könnte würde ich einige Sachen anders umsetzen. Dies hat aber nichts mit dem Naturagart-Prinzip zu tun sondern eher mit meiner Umsetzung.

Das einzigste was man anmängeln kann ist das Problem mit dem Skimmer. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr einen externen Skimmer eingebaut. Welcher auch super seine Arbeit macht aber dieser hat dann mit dem Filtergraben nichts mehr zu tun. 

Bei Fragen kannst du mich gern anschreiben.
Meine Baudoku: https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...4-bratfischs-schwimmteichprojekt?limitstart=0

MFG
Jens


----------



## troll20 (2. Apr. 2019)

Guten Morgen und herzlich willkommen. 

Naturagart,  die einen Fluchen für andere gibt es nichts besseres. 

Da sollte man erst mal sich selbst hinterfragen: Was will ich?
So wie Jens @Franzbratfisch schon geschrieben hat. Super klares Wasser mit Sichtweiten von 20m oder doch lieber etwas natürlicher....????


----------



## agentbluesky (2. Apr. 2019)

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten. 

Ich habe mich bewusst für einen Schwimmteich entschieden, da wir Hunde haben und diese natürlich auch gerne mal ins Wasser gehen und ein herkömmlicher Pool dafür nicht sehr geeignet ist. 

Mich würde interessieren, was würdet ihr vielleicht an der Technik anders machen? Was wäre zu beachten? Oder was könnt ihr im Vorfeld schon empfehlen nicht zu machen oder zu machen. 

Vielen Dank euch!


----------



## Franzbratfisch (2. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,

Also an der Technik würde ich für mich nur einen zusätzlichen externen Skimmer/Wandskimmer einplanen. Dieser sollte in Hauptwindrichtung liegen.
Man muß noch aufpassen das der Filtergraben keine zu hohe Flussgeschwindigkeit bekommt das sich das Segiment sonst dort nicht absetzt.

Darf man fragen aus welcher Gegend du kommst. Es findet sich sicherlich jemand der euch seinen Teich zeigen kann. Ich komme aus der Nähe von Leipzig direkt neben der A9/A38.

MFG


----------



## lollo (2. Apr. 2019)

Moin,

wenn Mensch und Tier im Teich baden wollen, bitte daran denken keine 230 Volt Pumpen *in* den Teich.
Entweder mit Kleinspannungspumpen oder Luftheber im Teich arbeiten, oder die 230 Volt Pumpe (trocken aufstellbar)
trocken aufgestellt mit dem erforderlichen VDE Sicherheitsabstand zum Teich aufstellen.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Apr. 2019)

Von der Technik her nichts von Naturagard. Gepumpte __ Filtersystem sind passe, wartungs- und energieintensiv.

Von der Art und Weise der Stufenausbildung im Teich ebenfalls- nix.
Von Folie in Falten mit Verlusten- nix.
Von Beton mit teuren Verbundmatten- Material und Arbeitsaufwand- nix.

Mann, Frau oder Es kann ja sich selber einmal die qm- Preise von Faltenfolie (sicher 30% mehr Folie notwendig als reine Teichfläche) gegen eine faltenfrei eingeschweißte Folie gegenrechnen. Da kommt man fast an PEHD ran..... wenn man das betonieren noch hinzurechnet.

Wie schon beschrieben wurde- bei einigen Kunden funktionieren die Skimmer nicht an der ZST. Das hat technische Gründe.... laut NG sicher nur ein Bedienfehler, weil der Kunde den Skimmer nicht fein genug an den Schiebern der ZST einstellt...

Ebensowenig würde ich im nächsten Leben einen "Pflanzenfilterteich" anlegen. Dieser ist wieder ein "Wartungspunkt" und muß von sich dort absetzenden Schlamm und Pflanzenresten gereinigt werden. Darüber schreiben die wenigsten....Selbst bei mir mit "Filteranlage" vor dem Filterteich hat sich im Filterteich nur aus dem dort entstehenden (Pflanzen etc.)  Sediment erhebliche "schwarze Massen" angesammelt...

Wenn nicht der ganze Beton über der Folie wär.... würd ich die Trennmauer rausreißen und den Schwimmteich selber lieber größer machen.

Teichdoku etc. in meiner Signatur unten.


----------



## Franzbratfisch (2. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Thorsten,

wir wissen das du deinen persönlichen Kleinkrieg mit Naturagart führst aber dies hilft der Frau nicht weiter. 
Es ist Richtig wenn man einen Koipool bauen will ist man mit anderen Teichformen und Technik langfristig besser aufgestellt aber als Laie der nicht gern bastelt ist das Naturagart-Prinzip voll und ganz zweckmässig.

MFG


----------



## agentbluesky (2. Apr. 2019)

Hallo, 

vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten.

Franzbratfisch hast du auch das Komplettsystem genommen oder selbst geplant? Wie groß ist euer Schwimmteich? Habe gesehen das du deinen Teich blau gestrichen hast, was ist das für eine Farbe? 



Ich habe gesehen* 
wir sind aus Nagold (Schwarzwald) aus der Nähe von Stuttgart. Stimmt das könnte ich mal schauen. 



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis Lollo  werden wir auf jedenfall bedenken. 

Grüße Melli


----------



## Franzbratfisch (2. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Melli,

mein Teich ist nicht blau. Dies hatte ein anderer User bei mir geschrieben.
Mein Teich habe ich Ocker gemacht. Lieber einweinig heller den  Dunkel wird er von allein.

Also ich habe mir als erstes die 3 Planmodelle machen lassen und habe mich dann für ein Variante entschieden. Den Rest habe ich alles selber gemacht. Vom Baggern über die Folienvermessung, komplett vermörteln, Uferband bist hin zu Ufergstaltung welche aber noch nicht fertig ist.

Mein Teich hat eine Länge von ca.16m und eine Breite von 10m inkl. Filtergraben. Bei der Tiefe habe ich jetzt ca 1,30m. Dies reicht auch zum baden vollkommen aus, ich will ja keine Tauchschule aufmachen.

Bei Fragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung.

MFG


----------



## FroschParadies (2. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Melli,

Wir haben auch mit NaturaGart gebaut und für uns war es die richtige Entscheidung. Da wir keine Erfahrung mit Teichen hatten, hätten wir uns sonst nicht an dieses Projekt herangetraut.

Drei Punkte würden wir heute anders machen, wahrscheinlich haben wir aber die Doku nicht genau genug gelesen:
- Die oberste Pflanzterrasse im Filtergraben ist zu hoch geraten, da wir nicht bedacht haben, dass der Wasserspiegel doch ein gutes Stück unter dem Uferwall liegt.
- Den Saugsammler hätten wir etwas höher einbauen sollen. Beim Skimmerbetrieb steigt das Wasser im Schwimmteich und unser Saugsammler ist dann unter Wasser (ist aber im Prinzip kein Problem)
- Den Pumpenschacht hätten wir dafür, aus optischen Gründen, etwas tiefer einbauen sollen. Das hängt auch mit dem ersten Punkt zusammen. Der Wasserspiegel liegt halt etwas tiefer als wir dachten.

Der Standskimmer funktioniert gut bei uns. Allerdings sinkt bei Betrieb der Wasserspiegel im Filtergraben und wegen unserem ersten Fehler liegt dann die oberste Pflanzterrasse über dem Wasserspiegel.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Apr. 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Von der Technik her nichts von Naturagard. Gepumpte __ Filtersystem sind passe, wartungs- und energieintensiv.
> 
> Von der Art und Weise der Stufenausbildung im Teich ebenfalls- nix.
> Von Folie in Falten mit Verlusten- nix.
> ...


Wie viele Fische hast du nochmal im Teich? Über hundert waren es, oder?
Weit entfernt von einem weitestgehend technik-freien Naturbadeteich.
Thorsten ich glaube du hast was gebaut/gekauft was du eigentlich nicht haben wolltest, wenn man deine wissenschaftlichen Ausführungen über Teichtechnik, Trommelfilter, Strömungen usw. in all den Teich- und Koiforen mal betrachtet.


----------



## Franzbratfisch (2. Apr. 2019)

Hier noch einpaar Bilder meines Schwimmteiches.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Apr. 2019)

Franzbratfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> wir wissen das du deinen persönlichen Kleinkrieg mit Naturagart führst aber dies hilft der Frau nicht weiter.
> Es ist Richtig wenn man einen Koipool bauen will ist man mit anderen Teichformen und Technik langfristig besser aufgestellt aber als Laie der nicht gern bastelt ist das Naturagart-Prinzip voll und ganz zweckmässig.
> ...



Die Firma X ist mir egal. Schwindelnde Fimeninhaber im allgemeinen auch.

Es geht mir alleine um bauliche und technische Dinge...Prinzipien.
Weil ich ja in "Anlehnung" oder "ähnlich" gebaut habe, kann ich da zu den Vor- und Nachteilen einiger Dinge auch sachlich beitragen.

Und das nicht alles immer so funktioniert wie es soll....kann Teil des persönlichen Lernerfolgs werden. Muss es aber nicht.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2019)

Die ganze Idee mit betonnierten Matten finde ich klasse. Die Matten gibt es natürlich günstiger im Baustoffhandel. Beton auch. Ebenso die Färbiungsmittel.
Funktionsprinzip mit Filtergraben ist auch gut. Wenn man es mag alle paar Jahre den Filtergraben neu vom Schlamm zu befreien. 
Die Filter finde ich erst mal nicht so gut. Auch die Strömungsrichtung vom Teich in Filtergraben und dann in den Filter.....naja.


----------



## samorai (2. Apr. 2019)

Bitte,bitte Leute seit doch nicht so naiv und glaubt die Regenerierende Zone würde nicht verschlammen.
Das ist doch ein Witz hoch 3 .

Wenn der Filter Graben anfängt zu verschlammen , dann geht im Prinzip auch die Düngung los.
Für ein paar Jahre kann es der Filter Graben oftmals noch aufhalten und das Wasser ist klar.

Wenn aber das böse aufwachen kommt , gibt's auf alle Fälle mehr zu tun, wie schnell mal den Filter zu reinigen.

_Denn Pflanzen fressen keinen Mulm oder Dreck , die wandeln “nur“ um._


----------



## agentbluesky (3. Apr. 2019)

Schönen guten Morgen,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten und danke dir Franzbratfisch für die Bilder.

Habe gestern mal bei unserem Baustoff unternehmen angefragt wegen Teichmörtel, die haben mich nur mit großen Augen angeschaut. Tottoabs, wo bekomme ich denn dieses ganze Zubehör? Hast du mir da vielleicht jemanden?

Gibt es eine alternative zu NG? 

Da mein Mann beruflich sehr eingebunden ist, wird das mein Projekt (also selbst ist die Frau), wir haben einen Freund der mich unterstützt, er arbeitet bei einem Bauunternehmen und hilf beim baggern und allem anderen. 

Ihr habt mich hier auf mögliche Mängel hingewiesen, jedoch bin ich noch absoluter Laie, daher wäre es schön wenn ihr mir vielleicht Verbesserungsvorschläge machen könntet.

@samorai, wie meinst du das? Was könnte ich hier dann von Anfang an anders machen? 

Vielen lieben Dank euch allen.

Grüße Melli


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Apr. 2019)

Die von Dir angedachte Filterabfolge wäre SchwimmTeich-FilterTeich-Pumpe-Filter-ST.
Dort setzt sich jeder Grobschmutz/ Sediment gewollt ab.....und ist somit nicht raus aus dem Wasser!
Die Idee ist natürlich Pflanzenwachstum und dann durch  "Ernte"  die Nährstoffe herauszuholen.

Das klappt aber nicht immer. Zumal man auch in einem Schwimmteich ohne Fische und Futter regelmäßig Wasser und somit aus P und N nachfüllt, was auch Algen gut wachsen lässt...  Vieles in diesem "System" ist abhängig von den Werten des Nachfüllwassers. Das kann an guten Tagen schonmal 1 oder 2m³ sein...

Mir persönlich ist die Pflanzenernte gut bekannt...waren manchmal fast zwei Doppelachsanhänger voll- und da waren keine oder 3 Fische im Teich auf ca. 120m³ Wasser!
Mir ist pers. auch die Schwarzschlammbildung in Filterteichen bestens bekannt....

Deswegen auch der Hinweis aus meiner Erfahrung heraus, daß ich einen solchen Pflanzenfilterteich nicht mehr bauen würde.
Andere haben es manchmal auf Grund anderer Lage, Nachfüll-Wasserwerten einfacher und es kann funktionieren.

Bei einem naturnahen Schwimmteich mit Pflanzen würde ich eher die Form wie Peter Boden oder anz111 bevorzugen.
mittiger Schwimmbereich und ringsherum Pflanzzone- mit einer einzigen Stufe/ Abstufung.

Es gibt hier doch die Schwimmteich-Abteilung...im Forum mit sehr guten Dokumentationen.

Generell würde ich jedes "System" meiden, wo der angesaugte Schmutz zwischengebunkert wird.
Egal ob in Filterteichen oder gar in Kiesschüttungen (was noch einen Zacken schärfer ist als Filterteiche!!).


----------



## cafedelmar80 (3. Apr. 2019)

Ich bin seit einiger Zeit Mitleser in diesem interessanten Forum und dachte, ich melde mich nun auch mal an, nachdem meine Familie zum Frühling „die Lust am Teich wieder gepackt hat“.

Hier bin ich gleich auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen und möchte gerne ein paar Erfahrungen weitergeben


Wir haben einen Schwimmteich nach dem Naturagartprinzip (9,5m x 4,5m; 1,5 m Tiefe mit Filtergraben 6x1x0,7 m) seit 7 Jahren – mit Abwandlungen! Insgesamt sind wir recht zufrieden und mittlerweile auch geübt im Umgang mit dem Bauartprinzip und den jährlichen Wartungs- bzw. Instandsetzungsarbeiten.

Zu einzelnen Punkten, die dir weiterhelfen könnten:


1.      *Bauart:* Der Schwimmbereich wurde nach den Empfehlungen mit Sicherheitsstufen angelegt, die Folie mit gefärbtem Mörtel gepanzert.

Tipp: Mach dir nicht so viele Gedanken wegen der Mörtelfarbe. Die „naturnahe Bauart“ des Teichs bedingt Ablagerungen und daher ist die Auswahl relativ egal, wenn ich den Teich so nach all den Jahren betrachte. Leichter Bewuchs der Mörtelschicht sind ohne konstantes Saugen gehören dazu. Um es „klinisch rein zu haben“ – dazu sind wir einfach zu faul! Wir saugen mit einem leistungsstarken Teichsauger etwa alle 2 Wochen für 10-15 Minuten ein wenig die Einstiegsstufen und die Sicherheitsstufen ab. Ansonsten reicht auch mal ein üblicher Poolbesen in Richtung der Ansaugpunkte, wenn man es schnell haben will.

Es ist definitiv kein Biopool und schon gar kein Schwimmbad! Das muss man sich im Vorfeld gut überlegen.


2.      *Der Filtergraben*:

Er ist bauartbedingt etwas kleiner geraten auf unserem Grundstück. Hier sollte man vor allem von der Länge (weniger von der Breite!)  her lieber etwas mehr zum Absetzen von Einträgen einplanen.

So setzt sich weniger im nachfolgenden „Rieselfilter“ ab. Lasst euch da gut beraten und seid auch kritisch!

Wir haben nach 7 Jahren noch keine Grundreinigung des Pflanzbereichs vornehmen müssen. Ein Rückschnitt im Herbst und ab und an etwas Schlick mit einer Plastikschaufel reichten zumindest bei uns völlig aus.

Die Filterpflanzen von NG sind alle sehr gut nach einer Saison angewachsen und die Blütenpracht der verschiedenen Pflanzen empfinden wir heute noch als Hingucker im Frühling/Sommer.


*3.       Die Saugtechnik, Pumpe und die Filter nach dem Prinzip von NG:*

Wir sind mittlerweile recht zufrieden mit der Wartung. Da wir 3 mittlerweile fast 30-jährige Koi aus unserem alten Naturteich haben, mussten wir den Standardfilter um einige Module erweitern. Das Prinzip war hier praktisch, da wir einfach aufstocken konnten.

Die Ansaugtechnik hat teilweise ihre Tücken. Die Firma aus Ibbenbüren arbeitet hier wohl bereits mit einem Trick, indem man die Ansaugpunkte per Wasseranschluss rückspülen kann ohne dass diese sich mangels ausreichender Durchströmung verstopfen.

Da die Technik zu unserem Baubeginn noch nicht im Angebot war, haben wir uns selbst beholfen ohne alles aufwändig zu sanieren und eigens „gebastelt. Wir arbeiten mit einem Luftkompressor + Schlauch, der im Ansauggitter verlegt ist. Dieses Luftblasengemisch, verwirbelt mehrmals zeitgesteuert am Tag, per Schaltzentrale, die Partikel im Inneren des Ansauggitters am Boden. Seither verstopft bei uns nichts mehr und wir haben Ruhe.

Die Hauptpumpe, die wir bei NG gekauft haben (Messner) ist von 1A-Qualität. Sie läuft winters wie sommers seit 7 Jahren ohne Unterbrechung oder Wartung.


*Die Wasserqualität:*

Wir haben schon immer (eher wegen der Koi) einen UV-Klärer mit 55 Watt zwischen Filtergraben und Rieselfilter geschaltet und haben in jedem Fall kein grünes Wasser.

Die Wasserwerte mit den handelsüblichen Tests sind auch ok –  unsere drei „dicken Japaner“ leben auch noch und fühlen sich anscheinend wohl in ihrem zu Hause.

Damit man nicht selber an trockenen Tagen Wasser nachfüllen muss (und im Sommer geht das auch mal schneller, wenn die Pflanzen am Ufer/ im Graben saugen), haben wir eine automatische selbstgebaute Niveauregulierung mit Frischwasseranschluss und Phosphatfilter. Die Nachfüllwasserqualität sollte man also auch beachten, wenn man auf Dauer keinen Algenwuchs haben möchte.


*„Beckenhydraulik“: *

Diesen Begriff kenne ich erst, seit wir uns eingehender mit unserem Teich im Lauf der Zeit beschäftigt haben. Er hat etwas damit zu tun, wie das Frischwasser von Filtern sich im Teich verteilen kann und auch wie „gut“ Schwebstoffe zu den Ansaugpunkten gelangen können, um sich dauerhaft Arbeit zu sparen.

Ursprünglich zur damaligen Bauempfehlung, war kein Skimmer vorgesehen, der die Oberfläche absaugt. Aber auch Naturagart scheint mittlerweile die Empfehlung dafür zu geben. Wir haben uns ursprünglich nicht an NGs Planungsempfehlung gehalten und nur einen Teicheinlauf gehabt – das mussten wir eben nach 2 Jahren nochmals korrigieren.

Wir haben mit einer zweiten kleinen Pumpe und einem Wandskimmer am Teichsteg nachgerüstet und betreiben damit einen zusätzlichen Einlauf, damit eben die automatische Teichreinigung über die Bodenansaugpunkte besser funktioniert.

Auch hier bitte kritisch sein und im Vorfeld mehrere Teicheinläufe mit einplanen, die Position der Ansaugpunkte überdenken, *bevor *man aufwändig nachrüsten muss.


*Kosten:*

Bitte mehr einplanen! Wir haben unsere Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Preise für das Material sind überschaubar. Aber, die Gesamtkosten werden (selbst mit Eigenleistung und örtlichen Baustoffen für die Teichgestaltung) um EINIGES übertroffen, je nach dem eigenen Gestaltungsanspruch! Das ist aber nun kein Fehler von NG.


*Bauphase:/Bauplanung *

Die Größe (eher Breite) des Teichs will überdacht sein, Wenn man reinigen will, hilft es nicht sich ein „Binnenmeer“  in den Garten zu bauen, da man oft mit handelsüblichen Teichsaugern(inklusive Teleskopverlängerung) nicht mehr in die Teichmitte kommt, wenn der Teich zu breit ist.

Bedenkt auch bauliche Genehmigungen. Hier in der schönen Kurpfalz dürfen Teiche nur bis 100 Kubikmeter genehmigungsfrei angelegt werden.

Holt euch in jedem Fall Hilfe von einem Baggerfahrer und von Freunden für die Grobarbeiten und die Verlegung der einzelnen Folienschichten. So könnt ihr das meiste Geld sparen.

Plant lieber länger Zeit ein, falls das Wetter nicht mitspielt (so wie nun mit dem Aprilwetter!).


*Zu guter Letzt:*

Holt euch mehrere Meinungen für verschiedene Systeme und Bauweisen von Systemherstellern ein, was die Umsetzung angeht. Denkt gut nach und macht euch einen Plan vor Ort

Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg und gutes Gelingen – egal nach welchem System ihr baut. Die Mühe ist es aus unserer Sich auf jeden Fall wert!


----------



## Teichfreund77 (3. Apr. 2019)

Hallo cafedelmar80,

vielen dank für die Ausführliche Beschreibung und deine  Erfahrungen und Anregungen für Schwimmteich Neulinge.
Finde deine Anlage sehr schön.


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2019)

Hallo!
Wir wissen zwar noch nicht wie groß der Schwimmteich sein soll aber an Ideen fehlt es mir nicht.

Ich schlage mal vor für ca 40 000 Liter;

Zwei Bodenabläufe in 75 dann auf 110 gehen.
Standskimmer 75 , dann auf 110.

Filter; 1 m tief und 1 m breit und Ca 5 m lang
Absetzkammer 70 lang
2x 2 m Filterbürsten
Durchgang zu den Filterbürsten mit einem 250 Rohr.
Das 250 gestaltest mit einem T-STÜCK denn wir wollen aus der Mitte  Der Absetzkammer absaugen.
Hiermit schlage ich einen Luftheber vor, der die Eigenschaften einer Pumpe wird aber nicht soviel Energie verbraucht.
Bei dieser Art das Wasser zu fördern gibt es auch keinen Strom im Wasser.

Währe die Alternative zu NG.

Einlauf in den Teich dann so wählen, das eine kreisende Strömung entsteht , um eine sensitive Teichreinigung zu erzielen.


----------



## DbSam (3. Apr. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> eine sensitive Teichreinigung




... ich glaub, ich muss noch viel lernen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## agentbluesky (4. Apr. 2019)

Schönen guten Morgen zusammen,

vielen lieben Dank cafedelmar für deine ausführliche Antwort und danke samorai für deine Anregung. 

Mittlerweile schwirrt mir schon den Kopf  
Hab mich auch hier im Forum in einige Beiträge nochmals eingelesen und ich finde das Forum wirklich klasse  

Vielen lieben Dank an euch alle, ihr helft mir sehr


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Apr. 2019)

agentbluesky schrieb:


> Habe gestern mal bei unserem Baustoff unternehmen angefragt wegen Teichmörtel, die haben mich nur mit großen Augen angeschaut. Tottoabs, wo bekomme ich denn dieses ganze Zubehör? Hast du mir da vielleicht jemanden?


Dann frage mal nach Trassmörtel, Färbemittel gibt es bei E-Bay. Folie auch. Die Betonmatte hat hier einer von einen anderen Anbieter. Möglicherweise geht auch ein normales Vlies mit größerer dicke.

Lesen bildet. Hier im Forum besonders. GGf auch mal die fest gepinten Beiträge oben in den Foren.


----------

